# What breed is this cat



## jonesp1 (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

My neighbour has an injured kitten in his garden. We are going back tomorrow to see if we can find it and take it to the vets.

Anyone know the breed? Looks similar to a British Blue but not quite the same.

Eyes are blue still.










Thanks


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

beautiful moggy, id definitly be snapping him up
could possibly have british blue in its make up, but cats will mate with multiple partners and either parent/s could have anything in their make up too
the only time you can call it a 'breed', as such, is if it comes with pedigree papers, stating its breeding and history


----------



## jonesp1 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks.

I should have grabbed him when I had the chance but went to get a box for him.

Need to get him/her to the vets as hia paw looked in a bad way and another cat in the garden kept trying to do "stuff" to him/her!

We have just got a new British blue and our older cat wouldn't tolerate a new member of the family


----------



## jonesp1 (May 30, 2008)

Have gone back to get him and he has vanished.

Can't believe the guy had him in his garden for 3 days and didn't think to help him.


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Ahh bless him, I hope he is ok and is being looked after.


----------

